# Frozen Testicles!



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry can't find anything on-line or in the forum on this.

Been wondering what to do or what precautions to take w/ intact males in the winter months? As it gets pretty cold up here in Canada, and we're quite active outdoors, was wondering how concerned to be about his little ginger nutts? Dog coats obviously don't cover them (so they can still urinate). Just monitor and keep outings shorter? We still plan to do some field training along w/ snow shoeing and cross country ski outings. I'm hoping he is still able to come but just not sure how sensitive they are to the cold.....if anything like humans, they sure will be  

I'm assuming the hunters out there in Canada and Northern US, will have some good knowledge on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Scientifically I don't think you need to worry about it too much. The testicles are some of the most temperature controlled parts of the body. His body will take care of them and make sure they stay at the right temperature.

I do not have any idea what others do for this issue if it get super insanely cold.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Macaroni said:


> Sorry can't find anything on-line or in the forum on this.
> 
> Been wondering what to do or what precautions to take w/ intact males in the winter months? As it gets pretty cold up here in Canada, and we're quite active outdoors, was wondering how concerned to be about his little ginger nutts? Dog coats obviously don't cover them (so they can still urinate). Just monitor and keep outings shorter? We still plan to do some field training along w/ snow shoeing and cross country ski outings. I'm hoping he is still able to come but just not sure how sensitive they are to the cold.....if anything like humans, they sure will be
> 
> ...


Nothing you can do for Macaroni. 
My buddy has an intact male, we joke around when he is running around in the snow as his jewels become extremely red.
Once he gets in the warm car all he does is lick them apparently until they get back to normal.

BTW, aren't you supposed to get him neutered?


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys.



Crazy said:


> BTW, aren't you supposed to get him neutered?


Sort of. We were going to wait until he was a year (in Dec) anyway, but due to his heart murmur, Kim & John waived the neutering agreement in case it's prudent to not have it done. So we're going to wait until he's closer to 18 months, unless his behaviour dictates we need to do it earlier, or not do it due to health concerns.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

They don't freez and they don't need to be cut off!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

YES, thank you, yet again. I was looking for the same. I may change Sam's name to Rudolf if he's nuts light up this winter.

P S 
I also have a non breeding contract but the way I read there is no obligatory nutjob, just no fooling around with intact females in heat.
I am wondering what kind of wording is in your contracts, Mac, Kian?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

datacan said:


> YES, thank you, yet again. I was looking for the same. I may change Sam's name to Rudolf if he's nuts light up this winter.
> 
> P S
> I also have a non breeding contract but the way I read there is no obligatory nutjob, just no fooling around with intact females in heat.
> I am wondering what kind of wording is in your contracts, Mac, Kian?


Honestly I cannot remember. They just asked that we would neuter by 12 months of age.... no biggie for us because we planned on having him done anyways.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Crazy said:


> datacan said:
> 
> 
> > YES, thank you, yet again. I was looking for the same. I may change Sam's name to Rudolf if he's nuts light up this winter.
> ...


They supply studs/dams to a couple other breeders that we know, and I guess it's because they trust that the dogs will be bred well. (no scary mary's) 

I am assuming here, but I think Onpoint has the spay/neuter clause to keep control of their name. 
"Onpoint" could become tarnished if some of us ended up with pups that were not matched well when bred or even not pure. 


Datacan, 
I don't remember the exact wording either, but it was very clear that we did not hold Mischas CKC registration until we could send in proof that she had been spayed.
Had she been lost and found before the spay, and registration transfer, she would have been returned to Onpoint, not us.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

So without proof of surgery, the dog's CKC registration is never transfered to the owner. That means as far as CKC is concerned the sale never took place unless the breeder agrees and he may not unless proof of surgery is provided. 
I can live with that.


----------

